# Ok- What about the Cecum?



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

So- I had my colonoscopy...which he couldn't finish because he said there was a diverticuli"in the way", and I understood he only got a third of the way through my colon.Then I had a barium enema...saw my family doctor today who went over results.So-no, the scope got clear to the end of my colon where it attaches to the small intestine..the cecum. That's where he couldn't see what he needed to.So-the barium enema report was the same-despite the tech asking me on several occasions if I would hold on alittle more while she checked pictures to make certain everything was clear(now, I know she is not allowed to diagnose etc)BUT-now the barium enema shows that that doctor could not get a good look at the cecum either, and thinks it may have some problem..narrowing or something.Next step? Another barium enema...no way, or a CAT scan.Anybody experienced this before?..I am so depressed I could jump off a bridge.Jeanne


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

My caecum is almost stuck.But no problem there...There is also a new procedure called virtual colonoscopy.Take an appointment with a colo-rectal surgeon.


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

spas and others-Just today my doctor called to say the GI wants me to have ANOTHER colonoscopy!!! He said to have it done by a GI specialist...which all this time I thought he was! He is mostly a surgeon, and feels a real specialist might have a smaller (pediatric) scope that can better visualize the cecum.What do any of you think about this? I think he feels not competent to repeat mine...he ordered a barium enema, like I noted, that also did not show the cecum correctly.(He didn't do that..it was done in radiology and read by a radiologist) Then he mentioned an MRI-NOW he says just another colonoscopy.What the heck??? He never mentioned the virtual one....should I ask about it?I'm sure the prep is the same whether it's a virtual, MRI, etc etc...you gotta be cleaned out.I just can't stand the thought of being pushed around like this when it doesn't make sense..and he says something different each timeJeanne


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

For me it's started whith "sigmoid" problem but now my caecum is always stuck.I had a colono(normal),barium enema(normal),etc...I "need" another colono etc..Something invisible in the caecum,great.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

And i never been scope in the caecum,i was in excruiating pain and he only scope 60cm.


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

Spas-What does it mean your cecum "stuck"...my doctor gave me real good pictures (family doc) of where and what it is....basically the place where the small intestine changes to the colon or large intestine.Do you mean yours gets blocked up? Doesn't empty right? All the GI and barium enema showed was that they could not "visualize" the cecum area in me.What would he be worried about?ThanksJeanne


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

He could be worried about inflammatory diseases such as ulcerative colitis or maybe some kind of obstruction or a narrowing which could progress into an onstruction.


----------

